# My attempt at a custom seasoning mix



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud, there is some salt in Adobe, I looked it up. So if you’re using Adobe cut down
even more on salt. I know if you’re trying to cut back on salt, it’s good to jack up the spice, like fresh black pepper. Also, I find that kosher salt is less salty than regular salt. kosher
salt is all I use.

How much sodium in adobo seasoning?
This adobo seasoning is hand mixed from: onion powder, garlic powder, Tellicherry black pepper, ground cumin, powdered Mexican oregano, cayenne pepper, salt, sugar. Sodium content: 697 mg per teaspoon, 20.52% sodium. 
Adobo Seasoning | Adobo Spice | The Spice House
www.thespicehouse.com/adobo-seasoning-regular#:~:text=This adobo seasoning is hand mixed from: onion,Sodium content: 697 mg per teaspoon, 20.52% sodium.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes, I know Adobo has salt, but seems satisfying with less sprinkled on my food. The additions I have listed are just my attempt to kick up the alternate spices even more in hopes of using even less in total.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud this is a meat rub I make sometimes. You could cut the salt in half and be OK, it is very salty tasting on the finger. Not on the meat.

1/2 Cup Salt
1/3 Cup Smoked Paprika
1 1/3 Cups Light Brown Sugar
2 Tablespoons Granulated Garlic
2 Tablespoons Granulated Onion
2 Tablespoons White Pepper Powder

Sodium chloride is not more or less salty because it is labeled table or kosher salt, they are merely ground differently and of cause Kosher means whatever it should, I forget . They do however measure differently by volume. 1t table salt equals 1 1/4t kosher salt. Check this out.
The granulated garlic and onion in the recipe means just that granulated not powdered. White pepper is beautiful.






Salt Conversion Chart - Morton Salt







www.mortonsalt.com





I use table, sea, kosher, canning and pickling and pretzel salt. Sea, Kosher, canning and pretzel salt do not have the anti-caking agent added.

Gad I'm starting to ramble on here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud, kudos for you doing this.

The first ingredient is salt, which means that's the largest ingredient. Why not just make it totally your own creation? Our taste buds do get used to less & less salt until one day, what you used to eat tastes too salty.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you explain why white pepper is better. I'm using the regular McCormick's ground black pepper. Side benefit to black pepper is I can see how much I'm shaking on. Always thought that if salt were black people would use less .

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Who said it's better? It's a different flavor, *I* think. I don't like it as much. I'm allergic to the peppers but still will use a tiny bit since my allergy isn't bad. I don't use white pepper anymore.

Paul Prudhomme used a lot of different kinds of peppers in his Louisiana cooking.That was before he started selling spice mixes. Thyme was one herb I didn't cook with a lot until I read his work.

If you like Louisiana cooking try to get hold of an old cookbook of his. It's worth it! Quite an experience in herbs & spices.

Do they still make the Sodium/Potassium Low Salt? If your kidneys are good, you could try that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

White pepper is spicy. I use it in some dishes, especially cole slaw.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> White pepper is spicy. I use it in some dishes, especially cole slaw.


^^^This and you might use it where you want a pepper but don't want to see black pepper. As in a white sauce or scrambled eggs. In a rub seeing black pepper is OK, I just have a lot of white pepper and like it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I've started using white pepper but just occasionally. and I do detect a slight "spice" difference.

years ago when my daughter first married, her husband tried to control her salt intake.
he poured out all the "regular" salt and bought that "no-salt" stuff - she hated it.
when he went to work, she poured all the no-salt out and replaced it with regular Morton's salt.
case closed.

.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Wife tried to run that no salt stuff in on me. Didn't work. Actually there are some things I like without added salt.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I cut down on salt a little as well. I still salt my dishes at the table though, just cook with a little less.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I make Emeril Lagasse's Essence seasoning mix. I always watched his show and he used his seasoning mix a lot. It is very easy, and your seasoning ingredient list very similar to Emerils Cajun/New Orleans seasoning mix.
I have the exact recipe if you want it. Let me know.
BTW I have to make a big batch as I need it for the turkey coming up. Makes a very flavorful seasoning for roast turkey.

Emeril never really told the audience what was in Emeril Essence. But he would occasionally give away ingredients and I was watching and taking notes. I found got the amounts somewhere else. But the stuff is excellent. I keep some right next to my salt and pepper dispensers on my cooking bench.
I keep the remainder in the fridge with most all my spices. Yes fridge for spices. I buy at Costco so the containers of herbs are big. So to make sure they stay fresh, they go into the fridge.
I have a special drawer just for spices and herbs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I noticed that people that smoke can have a different taste for food.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV..l would like Emerils spice ingredients. I make my own Italian seasoning.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I make Emeril Lagasse's Essence seasoning mix. I always watched his show and he used his seasoning mix a lot. It is very easy, and your seasoning ingredient list very similar to Emerils Cajun/New Orleans seasoning mix.


That's ironic about Emeril having a spice mix. He used to make fun of Paul Prudhomme's "bottom of the pot" cooking. Blackened Red Fish for one.





__





Paul Prudhommes Louisiana Kitchen – vintage.recipes







vintage.recipes


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nuttin' wrong with scraping and deglazing the pan. Chef Prudhomme made some excellent stuff.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Nuttin' wrong with scraping and deglazing the pan. Chef Prudhomme made some excellent stuff.


Well, if you read the write up under the book link, he came to fame by working in a place Paul made famous.

Using his cookbooks really taught me about herbs and spices more than any other source.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm sure. Good cooks, Chefs, don't just pop out of the ground, they work in many places before they become known as Chef...... or by their first names.


----------

